# Help I hate my hair cut!



## NYchic (Nov 10, 2008)

I am SOOOOO ANGRY. I cut my hair yesterday and the stupid stupid lady did all WRONG and she cut it too short. I look like a MAN! I AM SO ANGRY!!! I cried the whole day yesterday cuz I looked so ugly. ARghhhh.I went to hair salon I always go to but my stylist apparently has moved back to her country (China). Well at least that's what they told me. Who knows? MAybe they lied. Well that lady was really good.

And this time I got the owner of the salon. She was like don't worry, we can do your hair good. YEAH RIGHT. I showed her a picture too. She was like I can do that. YEAH RIGHT! She messed up my hair so BAD! I cant wait til it grows out. I am already counting down to NEW YEARS. I hope it grows back out until then. 52 days left.

What can I do? I was thinking of wearing a wig but they look too fake. I am so angry. I am going to look UGLY the whole holiday season. I heard prenatal vitamins will make your hair grow faster? Any advice would be greatly appreacited. I am going crazy here




Thank You so much.


----------



## Bexy (Nov 10, 2008)

I wish we could see a pic so we could help you out here.


----------



## sarah29457 (Nov 10, 2008)

A picture would be nice.


----------



## girly_girl (Nov 10, 2008)

I feel for you. I just had my hair chopped up too! I have said I will not let anyone cut my hair for a year.


----------



## FallenHalo07 (Nov 12, 2008)

Post a a pic so we can see? Hair grows around 1.25cm a month so if she cut it too short it will look better in a few months.

Sorry if she ruined it for you but just stay healthy and take a multivitamin and your hair should grow back sooner than you think





I had the same problem with my hairdresser around a month ago and I think my hair's grown nearly an inch already (my hair grows fast).


----------



## NYchic (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't have any pictures of myself but I will post similar pics.

My hair was like this






And this is how short it is now, it looks good on the soap opera actress Farah Fath (that's who's pic it is) but it looks HORRIBLE on me.






I cannot wait until the new year. 50 more days.

Originally Posted by *girly_girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel for you. I just had my hair chopped up too! I have said I will not let anyone cut my hair for a year. I am not cutting my hair until my birthday which is in July. So about 8 months for me and then I will just cut 2 inches off on my birthday. But I learned my lesson, I will really keep an eye on the stylist and go to someone good who comes recommended.

NEVER AGAIN am I getting my hair cut by any random stylist. I regret giving the woman a tip although it was a cheap one. Still it makes me angry every time I think about it.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 12, 2008)

If its that short and you want to have it longer then just get hair extensions and done! Long hair



You should buy the Jessica simpson type ones...they seem to really work, see this girl in this video has short hair but it looks nice with the extensions:

YouTube - How to: Hair Extension

PS I am sure it dosent look awful, you just have to get used to it



Im pretty sure it wasent as bad as the one I got one time...I looked like a penus head!


----------



## GeeCee (Nov 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *NYchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am SOOOOO ANGRY. I cut my hair yesterday and the stupid stupid lady did all WRONG and she cut it too short. I look like a MAN! I AM SO ANGRY!!! I cried the whole day yesterday cuz I looked so ugly. ARghhhh.I went to hair salon I always go to but my stylist apparently has moved back to her country (China). Well at least that's what they told me. Who knows? MAybe they lied. Well that lady was really good.
And this time I got the owner of the salon. She was like don't worry, we can do your hair good. YEAH RIGHT. I showed her a picture too. She was like I can do that. YEAH RIGHT! She messed up my hair so BAD! I cant wait til it grows out. I am already counting down to NEW YEARS. I hope it grows back out until then. 52 days left.

What can I do? I was thinking of wearing a wig but they look too fake. I am so angry. I am going to look UGLY the whole holiday season. I heard prenatal vitamins will make your hair grow faster? Any advice would be greatly appreacited. I am going crazy here



Thank You so much.

I'm so sorry that happened to you but your post gave me flashbacks to some of the bad cuts I've had. I hate leaving the salon knowing that it wasn't what I expected or asked for. I hope you relayed your dissatisfaction to the hairdresser before you left. Sometimes they seem to have a mind of their own on what they think would look good, or how you should wear your hair instead of giving you what you want.

It'll grow out so try to make the best of it.

A good stylist is hard to find which is why I stopped going. I wear my hair long now and trim it myself. Once in a while I'll go in for a "even up" trim but they always want to give me some cutsie cut that requires regular maintenance so they can make more money or they say it's too long and want to cut it back to shoulder length.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree with hair extensions..you can get clip-ins. I just ordered the Paris Hilton ones from Sally's Beauty Supply online yesterday they are about $60.


----------



## Karren (Nov 19, 2008)

So what's wrong with looking like a man?? Hahaha.. And I have a dozen wigs and wigs don't have to look fake!!

Hair extensions are a great idea... Or maybe you can have it restyled into a short inverted bob.. Or a flip? Mouse it up for a punked look??


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 20, 2008)

she may have done the cut you wanted. it just may have look diffrent if you have diffrent texture hair.

i am just playing devils advocate here, becuase if you felt unconfidant with the stylist you should not of had her do your hair. And is it possible that she said it would not look exactly the same to diffrences in hair texture and face shape but you did not heed her warnings?

also in response to some other posts.... while i completely agree that it is true that some stylists dont know what they are doing. and there are some who will give you a higher maitnance look so that they can make more money off of you, more offten than not they honestly dont want to see you if they dont have to. in a truley good stylists mind you should not have to return for at least 3-6 months because they will give you a style that will not only look good than but will grow out gracefully.

i just wanted to post the other side because there are good stylists out there.. you just gotta search a little bit to find them


----------



## Kemper (Nov 26, 2008)

Move to Australia, and visit John Azzi. He's a genius!


----------



## NYchic (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. It's been like a month or so and my hair has grown out quite a bit. It still has a long way to go because I am growing my hair out like very, very long. But right now it doesn't look as bad as it did when I first cut it so I am happy.

But I learned my lesson, I am NEVER cutting my hair short ever again. It's NOT the look for me. The shortest I will ever go is mid length from now on.


----------

